# In-Charm Handel



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2017)

Finally!
I have had this thing for a long time. such test of patience! 

The flower is small (but the plant is big, each leaf being 9inch long! and there are many!) and the shape isn't the full one I was hoping for, but it is at least fragrant.
I don't know why the pouch is so small. 

There is another bud behind this flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2017)

lovely. where is this from?


----------



## gego (May 16, 2017)

What are the parents if you dont mind. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2017)

Nice regardless. Is it del and hang?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2017)

I think its very nice.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2017)

Yay Parvi hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2017)

That is very lovely!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2017)

Oh HP this is very, VERY nice. The petals suggest hang?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 17, 2017)

Yes, delenatii x hangianum.


----------



## Hamlet (May 17, 2017)

I like it very much. Maybe it will be bigger next time, hangianum should add some size to the flower I'd assume.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 17, 2017)

I like it for sure. I've got a few too many pinks in my collection, but I'd still find room for a fragrant In-Charm Handel. I actually like the shape of your plant's flower, and I like that it's got a decent amount of the hangianum coloration at the base of the lateral petals like that.

The small flower and lip are from the delenatii influence I suppose, but the upside is that it also inherited the bi/tri floral nature of delenatii!

Is the fragrance more like del, hang, or a combination of the two?

BTW, I sent you some PMs, not sure if you're getting them so I thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2017)

Have they made this yet with delnatii var. dunkel? 
Though this flower has a very feminine risque quality to it...


----------



## blondie (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful bloom actually like the hole flower and colour


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 17, 2017)

I think I saw a flask of this cross using delenatii dunkel on Hung Sheng list last year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 17, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I like it for sure. I've got a few too many pinks in my collection, but I'd still find room for a fragrant In-Charm Handel. I actually like the shape of your plant's flower, and I like that it's got a decent amount of the hangianum coloration at the base of the lateral petals like that.
> 
> The small flower and lip are from the delenatii influence I suppose, but the upside is that it also inherited the bi/tri floral nature of delenatii!
> 
> ...



It smells like hang, I would say. It's very much the same as my Wössner China Moon and Shunfa Golden. 
I've never smells a delenatii so no clue. 

I will ship the plants out tomorrow. Sorry about the delay.
The pm also did not work until now for some reason.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 18, 2017)

Love it. It,s nice


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 18, 2017)

Very pretty!


----------



## papheteer (May 19, 2017)

Looks great now! But I am sure it will improved alot next blooming.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 19, 2017)

hope so.
My Shun Fa Golden surprised me with its last flowering, which was so much better than the previous flowering.

I have a couple more in low sheath, so I have more to enjoy in the near future.


----------



## papheteer (May 19, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> hope so.
> My Shun Fa Golden surprised me with its last flowering, which was so much better than the previous flowering.
> 
> I have a couple more in low sheath, so I have more to enjoy in the near future.



I am super jealous! I only have 2 In-Charm Handels. And one is down to a very small growth. Is this a big, multigrowth plant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 19, 2017)

This one has two. One more two growths plant and the other has multiple growths but never flowered. 
I have two seedlings also.

Years ago, Clouds offered In-Charm Handel seedlings and again last year, but they sold out too fast.
I did snatch one In-Charm Handel x hangianum, and it's been painfully slowly growing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 24, 2017)

Second flower has just opened also.
The inflorscence is very strong and stands on its own carrying two flowers without needing to be staked. 







Hang hybrids in general have been very good grower, especially the root department.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 24, 2017)

About a month ago.
I was thrilled to see this!


----------



## ksriramkumar (May 25, 2017)

Wow. Looks great


----------

